# MFSTools MacOS X Build



## MeStinkBAD (Jul 16, 2003)

I wish to upgrade my Series 3 TiVo from a single 250GB drive to a single 1 terabyte drive. But I don't want to use WinMFS. 

I have a MacPro, which have four easy to swap in drive bays. I do have bootcamp with Vista 64 SP1 installed on drive 4 so I can use WinMFS if I needed to, though. Still... having used MFSTools before, I don't see why a OS X build would not exist by this time. It's so easy to port a Linux build to OS X now , a build that will work with the latest series 3 TiVo's.

Surely there are other MacPro users around these forums. Perhaps they could give me the heads up on my situation. 

*NOTE* I would love to search for "Mac" in these forums... but usually 3 characters are below the minimum length for a search query.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Spike's software is freeware. He knows Windows, are you going to pay him to learn Mac OS 10. I think not, don't look a gift horse in the mouth, you expect a lot for free.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

And another ridiculous reply by rbtravis....

Spike probably lacks a Mac build environment, and if you don't even have a build env, then you probably don't have much inspiration to compile something for that platform. Having said that, you've got a Mac and source code is here.


----------

